# Have You Got Or Are You Working On A Pseudonym?



## Kent_Jacobs (Jan 31, 2021)

It's a simple question and one I've been asking myself for years now. I can never decide but recently the name Frank Jacobs keeps popping into my head. Jacobs is a character from a novel I was writing a long time ago and I like using his voice, and Frank was the name of my father. I've also played with Kent Jacobs, which is also quite nice. What about you?

Frank Jacobs or Kent Jacobs.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 1, 2021)

Only 'Olly' for 'Oliver'. I am quite happy being me, Olly is down to others shortening it, but only policemen and tax inspectors use 'Oliver' so I roll with it


----------



## Chris Stevenson (Feb 1, 2021)

I did develop and use a pen name about a year and a half ago. I went gender opposite for a YA series. The other 15 published books are in my real name. I've had serious reservations about doing this because I've been known for my real author name since I first started in 1987 with published books and short stories. I'm all over the category and genre map, but that didn't seem to bother anyone. Now, with my new pen name, it seems that no one really knows who this Christy gal is, and I have to constantly remind my fans/friends that the two names are one in the same. The thing about taking on a pen name is that it's like bringing a brand new author out for discovery. Almost like starting from scratch. I only did so to define my YA from my adult books. Kudos to those who have had success with this. I seemed to have confused my base.


----------



## nighthighway (Feb 1, 2021)

Bee thinking of Jackson Boyle. Nowhere close to my real name, but lol been liking it recently.


----------



## Kent_Jacobs (Feb 1, 2021)

Chris Stevenson said:


> I did develop and use a pen name about a year and a half ago. I went gender opposite for a YA series. The other 15 published books are in my real name. I've had serious reservations about doing this because I've been known for my real author name since I first started in 1987 with published books and short stories. I'm all over the category and genre map, but that didn't seem to bother anyone. Now, with my new pen name, it seems that no one really knows who this Christy gal is, and I have to constantly remind my fans/friends that the two names are one in the same. The thing about taking on a pen name is that it's like bringing a brand new author out for discovery. Almost like starting from scratch. I only did so to define my YA from my adult books. Kudos to those who have had success with this. I seemed to have confused my base.



I've only ever had small short stories published and nothing of great note, so my name isn't known at all. I'm seriously thinking of changing it because it's time to get serious me thinks.


----------



## Chris Stevenson (Feb 1, 2021)

I don't think changing it would hurt you at all then.


----------



## Kent_Jacobs (Feb 2, 2021)

Chris Stevenson said:


> I don't think changing it would hurt you at all then.



I'm thinking Kent Jacobs. 

It's my second name plus a character I like to adopt when writing horror.


----------

